# VOTE NOW! 2015 Tortoise Calendar Contest Voting Thread! Please read the rules BEFORE voting!



## Josh (Oct 7, 2014)

You may vote for UP TO 3 photos. You may also vote for only 1 or 2. Once your vote has been submitted, there will be no altering of that vote. Please do not ask.
Do not try to register several accounts to skew the results - we carefully check for this and other methods of cheating.
Click here view larger versions of the photos.
Questions? Post them below.

MAY THE BEST PHOTOS WIN!

UPDATE: Voting will extend until 11:59 PM PST on October 24th.
Additionally, a $100 gift card will be awarded to the #1 vote-getter courtesy of TortoiseSupply.com!


----------



## Tyanna (Oct 7, 2014)

I keep getting an error saying "Please vote for atleast 1 option" but I have 3 of them selected. Is it because I am a participant?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 7, 2014)

Josh....It won't take my vote it tells me "


*The following error occurred:*
Please vote for at least one option.


I did!


----------



## Tyanna (Oct 7, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> Josh....It won't take my vote it tells me "
> 
> *The following error occurred:*
> Please vote for at least one option.
> ...



At least I'm not the only one!


----------



## Josh (Oct 7, 2014)

Shoot! I'm on it!

Update: Thanks to @Blake m for pointing out that I overlooked a couple folks who had re-submitted. Stay tuned. Sorry for the delays, folks!


----------



## Josh (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you for your patience everyone! We are good to go! Vote away!


----------



## pam (Oct 7, 2014)

Great pictures


----------



## Blakem (Oct 7, 2014)

This is going to be a tough one!


----------



## Jodie (Oct 7, 2014)

I can't choose. How long do we have to vote?


----------



## Blakem (Oct 7, 2014)

Jodie said:


> I can't choose. How long do we have to vote?



Until October 19...plenty of time!


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 7, 2014)

I can't wait to order my calendar. That little orange turtle is so pretty.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 7, 2014)

When I clock the link to view larger photos it takes me to a random thread on the forum. No photos.


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 7, 2014)

Very nice photos.


----------



## Josh (Oct 7, 2014)

DaisyDuke said:


> When I clock the link to view larger photos it takes me to a random thread on the forum. No photos.



UPDATE: the link above works now!


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 7, 2014)

Josh said:


> This link? http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/2015-tortoise-forum-calendar-contest-entries.102580/


That links sends me to a thread titled, "black pearl?" Nothing in it to do with the contest.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 8, 2014)

who ever owns picture number 14, your sulcata looks amazing!


----------



## mushmouth26 (Oct 8, 2014)

Number 7 is DERP DERP


----------



## tortadise (Oct 8, 2014)

mushmouth26 said:


> Number 7 is DERP DERP


What is derp derp?


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey guys, no asking folks to say which tortoise is theirs or sharing which one is yours until AFTER the voting is done (or by private messages).


----------



## Blakem (Oct 8, 2014)

tortadise said:


> What is derp derp?


"Derp"is a term used when something looks kind of like an "air head" and usually has a look that explains the meaning. It's weird to explain, but type derp in Google images and you'll see examples of what a "deep" person is like.


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Oct 8, 2014)

DaisyDuke said:


> That links sends me to a thread titled, "black pearl?" Nothing in it to do with the contest.



Same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tortoise Forum


----------



## Josh (Oct 8, 2014)

It's an app problem... Fixing it now.


----------



## RuthJanice (Oct 8, 2014)

So hard to just choose 3.... they are all winners!!!!!!


----------



## lvstorts (Oct 9, 2014)

still not able to get to actually vote. I click to see pics larger and I see larger but not any ability to vote. Please advise.


Terese Meyer
www.Northwesttortoise.com
visit me on FaceBook at Northwest Tortoise


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 9, 2014)

On the thread at the top where all those blank boxes with like Photo ## are? Click the three (or less boxes) for whom you want to vote and then in that area on the lower right hand side is a green box that says "Cast your vote", click on it. (that is how it should work, I can't test it because obviously that would count as my vote)


----------



## lvstorts (Oct 9, 2014)

not for me. I'll try it on a desktop when I get home. I'm using my pad now.


Terese Meyer
www.Northwesttortoise.com
visit me on FaceBook at Northwest Tortoise


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Oct 9, 2014)

Can I send a mod the photos I want to vote for? I'm using the iPad right now...


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 9, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> Can I send a mod the photos I want to vote for? I'm using the iPad right now...



No, because when we click on this thread it's under our name and if we've already voted it won't allow us to vote again. We have no way of signing on under your name.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 9, 2014)

I voted on my iPad. But I don't use the app. I use it in the internet browser. Works that way.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Oct 9, 2014)

tortadise said:


> I voted on my iPad. But I don't use the app. I use it in the internet browser. Works that way.


Just voted!!!


----------



## Josh (Oct 9, 2014)

I voted! Have you?


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 9, 2014)

Nopers!


----------



## tortadise (Oct 9, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> Nopers!


Your waiting until the last minute aren't you?


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 9, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Your waiting until the last minute aren't you?



 Yeppers!


----------



## pam (Oct 10, 2014)

Great pictures sooooooooooooooo hard to choose


----------



## Jodie (Oct 10, 2014)

Well i voted, but that was really hard to pick. Great collection of pictures!


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 10, 2014)

All those pictures make you wish there were more than twelve months in a year. I wanted to pick a lot more than three myself.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 12, 2014)

They are all TOO CUTE!  I didn't submit anything because my camera sucks... but everyone else is looking adorable!


----------



## justino4444 (Oct 12, 2014)

Oops just realized that's not how you vote 


~ Justin


----------



## Josh (Oct 13, 2014)

Let's see some more votes up there! Encourage those who haven't voted to come and choose!


----------



## tortdad (Oct 13, 2014)

How exactly do you even vote. I'm using the mobile app and all it does is let me see pics. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Oct 13, 2014)

tortdad said:


> How exactly do you even vote. I'm using the mobile app and all it does is let me see pics.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> ...



I don't think you can on the app; I couldn't do it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tortoise Forum


----------



## Blakem (Oct 13, 2014)

tortdad said:


> How exactly do you even vote. I'm using the mobile app and all it does is let me see pics.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> ...


I had to use my computer to vote. But, I've been viewing the forum through my phone but using the internet and I believe you can vote that way as well. I am able to see the option to vote and the percebtage of each photo this way, and not on the app. Try it and let us know.


----------



## tortdad (Oct 13, 2014)

Okay. Voted from my phones browser


----------



## Josh (Oct 14, 2014)

UPDATE: extending voting until October 24. Please remind everyone to vote! Also, adding a $100 gift card from TortoiseSupply.com for the #1 vote- getter! Thanks @TylerStewart !


----------



## Tyanna (Oct 15, 2014)

So generous! Woo!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 15, 2014)

Hmmm $100 gift certificate... let's see if I offer everybody who votes for me $5..............


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 15, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> Hmmm $100 gift certificate... let's see if I offer everybody who votes for me $5..............


My little guy's so far from the top that there wouldn't be any money left. $100 sure would go a long way towards getting another tort. It's almost worth it to bribe...


----------



## Tyanna (Oct 15, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> Hmmm $100 gift certificate... let's see if I offer everybody who votes for me $5..............



Don't tell us your secrets... I might have to bribe 10$.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Oct 15, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> Don't tell us your secrets... I might have to bribe 10$.


Make it $15 and we've got a deal


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 16, 2014)

Aunt Caffy said:


> My little guy's so far from the top that there wouldn't be any money left. $100 sure would go a long way towards getting another tort. It's almost worth it to bribe...



Me too, that's why I could tease about it.  I was thinking more along the way of lighting with my money.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 16, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> Me too, that's why I could tease about it.  I was thinking more along the way of lighting with my money.


Once the voting is over, I'll probably use my submitted picture as my profile picture.


----------



## pam (Oct 18, 2014)

Don't forget to vote


----------



## Janine (Oct 20, 2014)

I can't vote either


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 20, 2014)

Janine said:


> I can't vote either



Not able to get on a laptop or computer?


----------



## pam (Oct 20, 2014)

Time is running out please don't forget to vote


----------



## Blakem (Oct 20, 2014)

Janine said:


> I can't vote either


If you're trying to vote through your phone, sign into the forum through the internet (not through the application) and vote. That's the only way I've been able to see statistics on who's getting votes and how you can vote.


----------



## Josh (Oct 21, 2014)

Let's see some more votes today! Come on folks!


----------



## kathyth (Oct 21, 2014)

I can't vote. It says there is an error.


----------



## Josh (Oct 21, 2014)

Can you copy/paste the exact error message?


----------



## naturalman91 (Oct 21, 2014)

Josh said:


> Can you copy/paste the exact error message?



The following error occurred:server error please try again


----------



## Janine (Oct 21, 2014)

I am on a laptop :/


----------



## smarch (Oct 22, 2014)

Well I currently have a "server error" message, so if I don't get to/remember to vote good luck everyone! It was very hard to pick 3 there were so many good ones!!


----------



## pam (Oct 24, 2014)

Today is the last day to vote  Hope you all got your votes in


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 24, 2014)

I just tried to vote and I also got the message I couldn't vote. I let Josh know.


----------



## pam (Oct 24, 2014)

Is the deadline for voting still today?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 25, 2014)

Well. It's after midnight. Contest over?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 25, 2014)

The deadline was midnight yesterday. All that means is that no more votes will be accepted. It doesn't mean you're going to get the results immediately at 12:01a today. Josh has other things going in his life, ya know!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 25, 2014)

Yvonne, I don't know if Josh may end up having to open it up for even a few more days of voting because some of us were denied the ability to vote. I know I for one would be really mad, if I don't get to vote. It's not the members fault that the system for whatever reason did not allow us to vote.


----------

